# Today 3 years ago (4/20)



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Today, 3 years ago (4/20) the forum recovered from a crash and we lost all the content. We've come a long ways to having a wealth of knowledge here. I remember it was pretty bare bones having to start over, lol!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe it's been 3 years already! That was a sad day.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I looked at the date and was shocked at how time flew by. That was a sad day, I wasn't sure if we'd recover or not but everyone used it as an opportunity to start fresh.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember I was asking Shawn if he can recover the 2000+ 100% all positive feedback for me


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Thousands of posts gone for me. Honestly, I stopped posting cause it was pretty frustrating starting over again.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

lol I only got hear last year I didn't even know it crashed!?!?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow it feel like just last month, and I still have the same fish .


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I am only eight years old, that is my age in BCA years.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah it was pretty crushing to lose all that history. Surprised the data couldn't be restored from backups. I remember thinking it was just another server outage. Ah well, we rebuilt and I've thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes there was alot lost and alot more gained eventually. I remember that day quite well, was only a member for a few months at the time if im not mistaken, but I felt the same pain as any other active member. Glad we haven't encountered any devastating issues like that since.

Found a few threads, mostly from 4-20-2010, that I thought would be fitting to post here:

*Bcaquaria problems* 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/thread-archives-91/bcaquaria-problems-7/index2.html

*Chatroom*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/thread-archives-91/chatroom-22/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/way-3/

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/old-really-old-bca-305/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hah, that old forum was well before my time.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol same here bro! The one banner was pretty cool though...for it's time lol


----------

